# Goodbye Onion....(April 20th 2008-July 4th 2008).



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

My little Onion my favorite of the babies just died in my arms 20 miniutes ago. 
He seemed sleepy as normal this morning and I saw him walking around so it wasn't until after dinner that my youngest Holly brought him to me with what looked like blood on his stomach and tail. 
After my daughter Stacey bathed and removed the blood we could see that all the blood wasn't caused by a bite ect. Stacey then walked a half an hour to our vet to find out that he had a bladder infection and was given Baytril with instructions to keep him warm and hydrated.
He was given a needle by the vet and he seemed to be alot more active. He drank some water from a syringe and because of his age he would be fine. Instead he died and I'm crushed. I can't stop crying and I wonder WHY? 
I lost Butter Bean exactly 4 months today and he was only a year. 
Onion didn't live even half of that (April 20th 2008-July 4th 2008).
I don't know if I can handle another rattakiss being taken from me so soon.
I miss him already.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry about Onion  it must be hard being so sudden


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i'm so sorry for your loss, this must be hard for you and it sounds like you and onion were pretty close.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

God gave us animals to love, and love never goes away. I'm sorry you lost Onion, and hope you feel better.


----------



## evelheather (Sep 28, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. I am preparing for a loss very soon (she has cancer) and i know how tough it can be. My boyfriend always says to remember to celebrate their life not their death.


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

That's exactly what I tell my girls. Enjoy and Love them while there here. I am sorry that your rattakiss has cancer.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

i am so sorry for your loss. I know exactly what it feels like. I had a guiena pig before i just got my rats, for 3yrs & she passed away when i was 14, she was my first pet ever.


----------

